# Sacrilège ! l'iRiver bat l'iPod !



## kitetrip (31 Mai 2004)

:modo: Le lieu du crime est ici :modo: 
En fait, le type compare son iRiver à l'iPod de sa femme... Sur un PC ! 
En gros, il peste comme la limitation d'Apple, c'est à dire que l'iPod classe les morceaux selon l'ID3 (artiste, album, genre...) et de son utilisation iPod-iTunes  
Il préfère son iRiver, qui lui permet de mettre "à l'arrache" ses MP3 classés (comme la plupart des utilisateurs PC) à l'aide de dossiers :hein: .

A lire et à méditer.


----------



## ederntal (31 Mai 2004)

C'est toute la différence de la philosophe Winamp VS iTunes...

Le test est plutôt bien fait sinon... un peu dur sur l'autonomie de l'ipod annoncé de 4h mais qui est plus pret du double...


----------



## mad'doc (1 Juin 2004)

J'ai déjà vu ce comparatif et il manque aussi (et surtout) le test comme disque de données...
C'est là toute la différence entre l'iPod et son concurent


----------



## CastorJR (1 Juin 2004)

vous oubliez que le iriver a le double d'autonomie, 16 hrs, qu'il a un tuner radio et a des fonctions d'encodage/dictaphone, ça fait pas mal de points forts en plus!


le prix d'un ipod 20go: 435 euros, iriver iph-20go: 353 euros.
source: prixdunet 


faut dire que le model de iriver a une conception plus recente, et malgres ses revisions, l'ipod commence à accuser son age.


----------



## ZePoupi (1 Juin 2004)

Ouaip, tout à fait d'accord avec toi... mais je trouve juste le iRiver très très moche. Je l'ai vu en magasin et il fait trop effet plastoc. Mais je ne peste pas du tout sur ses capacités qui elles, semblent être supérieur à l'iPod. (J'ai eu un iPod, mais je l'ai revendu... je passais une demi-heure dans le train à savoir ce que je voulais écouter!!! Trop de choix!)


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juin 2004)

Biensur qu'il est moche c'est clair ...


----------



## tornade13 (1 Juin 2004)

Fort les coréens quand meme, a part pour le design...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Juin 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Fort les coréens quand meme, a part pour le design...



une grosse daube cet iRiver...
vive l'iPod!


----------



## jeromemac (1 Juin 2004)

ce test est trop orienté, je connais pas l'autre balladeur, mais franchement comparé une navigation dans des repertoire, et une navigation par menu, en plus paramètrable, franchement c'est un peu limite...
assez marrant aussi, il trouve troublant d'appuyer sur menu pour revenir en arriere sur l'ipod, mais trouve ça normal d'appuyer longuement sur play pour changer de fonction sur l'iruisseau... marrant quand même, et surtout va inventé des temps d'accés à l'agenda... c'est bizarre moi il me faut un frolement de touche pour accéder à l'agenda.... bizarre non... lui il faut 4ou 5 clique il prétend...    

interessant article quand même mais trop orienté, comme il a dit il a fait son choix... et ça se ressent....


----------



## purestyle (2 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ce test est trop orienté, je connais pas l'autre balladeur, mais franchement comparé une navigation dans des repertoire, et une navigation par menu, en plus paramètrable, franchement c'est un peu limite...
> assez marrant aussi, il trouve troublant d'appuyer sur menu pour revenir en arriere sur l'ipod, mais trouve ça normal d'appuyer longuement sur play pour changer de fonction sur l'iruisseau... marrant quand même, et surtout va inventé des temps d'accés à l'agenda... c'est bizarre moi il me faut un frolement de touche pour accéder à l'agenda.... bizarre non... lui il faut 4ou 5 clique il prétend...
> 
> interessant article quand même mais trop orienté, comme il a dit il a fait son choix... et ça se ressent....


Comme si mossieur jeromemac écrivait des posts non "orientés"


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2004)

Faut pas chercher a comprendre


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Le lieu du crime est ici :modo:
> En fait, le type compare son iRiver à l'iPod de sa femme... Sur un PC !
> En gros, il peste comme la limitation d'Apple, c'est à dire que l'iPod classe les morceaux selon l'ID3 (artiste, album, genre...) et de son utilisation iPod-iTunes
> Il préfère son iRiver, qui lui permet de mettre "à l'arrache" ses MP3 classés (comme la plupart des utilisateurs PC) à l'aide de dossiers :hein: .
> ...


franchement pas de quoi sauter au plafond...il préfère l'IRiver, pourquoi pas?..en surfant un peu, on se rend compte qu'il existe autre chose que l'Ipod en la matière et il faut arrêter de penser que c'est une machine ultime et indépassable
Perso, j'ai un Ipod et je trouve cela mortel, et je me contrefous de savoir si maintenant il y a mieux.


----------



## jeromemac (2 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Comme si mossieur jeromemac écrivait des posts non "orientés"



j'ecrit pas d'article, je ne fais pas des test, mais c'est vrai je l'avoue, que si je devais tester quelquechose que fait apple avec ce que fait micro$oft, ben se serait orienté, y'a de grande chance.... mais c'est le vécu ça, je me suis tellement cassé le nez avec des logiciel micro$oft et tellement fait plaisir avec des appli apple ou d'autre, que bon....


----------



## jeromemac (2 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> franchement pas de quoi sauter au plafond...il préfère l'IRiver, pourquoi pas?..en surfant un peu, on se rend compte qu'il existe autre chose que l'Ipod en la matière et il faut arrêter de penser que c'est une machine ultime et indépassable
> Perso, j'ai un Ipod et je trouve cela mortel, et je me contrefous de savoir si maintenant il y a mieux.



c'est toujours interessant de savoir se que font la concurrence.... tu crois pas, même si t'as pas l'intention de changé...


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juin 2004)

Si vous voulez des comparatifs objectifs, y a deux magasines informatiques ce mois-ci qui en font, je crois que c'est Hebdo Micro et L'ordinateur Individuel (ou PC Expert).


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours interessant de savoir se que font la concurrence.... tu crois pas, même si t'as pas l'intention de changé...


oui, c'est sur et surtout être conscient qu'un objet sitot sorti, sitot largué, et l'Ipod, malgré ses qualités (objectives, c'est à dire perf' et utilisation, pas design..), est maintenant dépassé par d'autres. On aura beau parler design, efficacité, simplicité..

Ce test Iriver, il y en a des milliers comme cela sur le net, dans les forums et autres. 

Attendons la réaction avec l'Ipod 4G


----------



## piro (2 Juin 2004)

pour avoir eu les deux concurrents entre les mains 
mon verdict est sans appel en faveur de l ipod

le design de l iriver est nul 
la grosse molette de navigeation (style stick playstation) est immonde et a un touche horrible

le systeme de navigeation fait penser a windows 3,11


----------



## Couhoulinn (3 Juin 2004)

Un peu de concurrence ne peut pas faire de mal, au contraire! Qu'Apple se démène pour nous offrir un iPod 4G qui enterre les autres lecteurs MP3...

Quand j'en vois certains affabulaient sur des écrans couleurs pour regarder leurs divx sur leur iPod...  que Steve installe la radio et le dictaphone: ça sera mieux!

et pour les mécontents, qu'ils nous sortent un iNewton ou un "iDiary" avec un écran couleur tactile et un OSXPocket. ça sera encore mieux!


----------



## kitetrip (4 Juin 2004)

Les deux baladeurs n'ont pas la même phylosophie, c'est vrai... l'iRiver, c'est plutôt le couteau suisse (radio, micro...) et l'iPod c'est la musique.
C'est comme comparer une Porsche 911 et une Aston Mastin DB9... les deux sont bien mais ça dépend de son utilisation !


----------



## yvos (4 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Les deux baladeurs n'ont pas la même phylosophie, c'est vrai... l'iRiver, c'est plutôt le couteau suisse (radio, micro...) et l'iPod c'est la musique.
> C'est comme comparé une Porsche 911 et une Aston Mastin DB9... les deux sont bien mais ça dépend de son utilisation !


encore faut il que l'ipod soit meilleur en terme de qualité musicale, ce qui est loin loin d'être garanti.


----------



## purestyle (4 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> encore faut il que l'ipod soit meilleur en terme de qualité musicale, ce qui est loin loin d'être garanti.



Les convertisseurs de l'iPod sont de bonne facture et encore il faudrait un casque hi fi très haut de gamme pour repérer les nuances entre les différents walkman de qualité du marché.


----------



## ederntal (4 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Les convertisseurs de l'iPod sont de bonne facture et encore il faudrait un casque hi fi très haut de gamme pour repérer les nuances entre les différents walkman de qualité du marché.



Et les oreilles qui vont avec!


----------



## purestyle (4 Juin 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Et les oreilles qui vont avec!



oui un peu Jaimie Summers...


----------



## shahtooh (4 Juin 2004)

Mais vous n'y êtes pas les gars...

 La grosse différence entre un iRiver et un iPod, c'est avant tout, et plus encore que le simple fait que l'iPod se concentre sur son métier de base (la musique, rien que la musique), l'affectif!

 L'iPod est un "objet" qui, avant d'être fonctionnel, a "de la gueule", a une "âme". On aime l'utiliser, c'est vraiment agréable à manipuler, à toucher, à regarder. L'iRiver, aussi bien soit-il, tant qu'il n'apportera pas la dimension affective et le sentiment unique que l'on a à manipuler des objets qui ont été "pensés", ne parviendra jamais à convaincre.

 Et c'est la même chose pour tout... Celui qui sait apprécier la différence entre une Rolls et une Mercedes ira toujours vers la Rolls plutôt que la Mercedes. 

 Car il y a des choses qui ne s'expliquent pas - mais qui peuvent être reproduites - et qui font toute la force d'un produit.


----------



## mad'doc (5 Juin 2004)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est la même chose pour tout... Celui qui sait apprécier la différence entre une Rolls et une Mercedes ira toujours vers la Rolls plutôt que la Mercedes.


Tout dépend de la Mercedes... ou alors nous n'avons pas les mêmes exigences sur l'automobile !
Tout comme l'iPod: personnellement, je n'en voit pas l'utilité pour mon quotidien mais si ça devait arriver, je ferai une sévère comparaison des différents modèles et je prendrai le meilleur compromis entre mes besoins, les "plus" proposés et la qualité que proposent ces périphériques.

Apple est avant tout un fabriquant d'ordinateurs qui m'ont fait rêver (il va falloir sortir des nouveautés car je reste sur ma faim depuis quelques mois... :rateau: ), même s'ils ont su prendre un crénau avec l'iPod qui a bien redressé la partie financière, mais ce n'est qu'un périphérique  

Et la concurence sait copier et améliorer. L'élève saura dépasser le maître


----------



## Moof (5 Juin 2004)

M'éneeeeeeerve, ces histoires des Mercedes. Entre une Mercedes et une Lada, je choisis la Lada. Je HAIS les Mercedes ! Et vive le cocktail Molotov.


----------



## purestyle (5 Juin 2004)

Moof a dit:
			
		

> M'éneeeeeeerve, ces histoires des Mercedes. Entre une Mercedes et une Lada, je choisis la Lada. Je HAIS les Mercedes ! Et vive le cocktail Molotov.



Crève pourriture communiste !!


----------



## kitetrip (5 Juin 2004)

Moof a dit:
			
		

> M'éneeeeeeerve, ces histoires des Mercedes. Entre une Mercedes et une Lada, je choisis la Lada. Je HAIS les Mercedes ! Et vive le cocktail Molotov.


Ouais mais y'a pas le viseur à piéton  
En tout cas, j'ai vu l'iRiver à la Fnac cette aprem et c'est vrai qu'il fait plastoc' !


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juin 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, tout à fait d'accord avec toi... mais je trouve juste le iRiver très très moche. Je l'ai vu en magasin et il fait trop effet plastoc. Mais je ne peste pas du tout sur ses capacités qui elles, semblent être supérieur à l'iPod. (J'ai eu un iPod, mais je l'ai revendu... je passais une demi-heure dans le train à savoir ce que je voulais écouter!!! Trop de choix!)



Faut bien s'adapter aux utilisateurs hein! les PCistes aiment les jouets et tout ce qui est compliqué et pleins de boutons...


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien s'adapter aux utilisateurs hein! les PCistes aiment les jouets et tout ce qui est compliqué et pleins de boutons...


  T'as pas tout à fait tort !


----------



## Switcher (7 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien s'adapter aux utilisateurs hein! les PCistes aiment les jouets et tout ce qui est compliqué et pleins de boutons...



" 'agad, 'agad, le mien, il a plus de boutons que le tien !"

 

C'est le syndrome du "Mine is bigger than yours" !

 

Le concours de b*tes, quoi !!



Alors, oui, que les concurrents nous sortent des produits aussi cools que le 'pod (et je ne suis toujours pas fan personnellement, même si mon amie est en train de me faire 'switcher'), plus blindés question fonctionnalités, moins chers et sans le look "plastoc toys'r'us" et alors on en reparlera... Pour le moment, on a soit l'un, soit l'autre, mais jamais le tout ensemble. Apple se bougera peut-être les fesses cette année, c'est tout le mal que je leur souhaite.


----------

